# Best Cat Toy - Cage of Grasshoppers



## Katnapper (Sep 17, 2009)

The kitties are always UBER interested in the net cages of grasshoppers and a few butterflies that I collect for feeders. When they see the big net cage come out they come running! :lol:


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2009)

your cats are cute


----------



## revmdn (Sep 17, 2009)

Funny.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2009)

Ha ha. Cats are a hoot. You got some chubby cats too.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ha ha. Cats are a hoot. You got some chubby cats too.


Yes, they are one of the most ridiculously silly creatures on this planet! And as for chubby... I'm sure you're likely referring to the 19 lb. "Sir Fatty Lick-a-monster Dingleberry Butt" (or Zephyr, the orange and white one taking up most of the camera space, lol).


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yes, they are one of the most ridiculously silly creatures on this planet! And as for chubby... I'm sure you're likely referring to the 19 lb. "Sir Fatty Lick-a-monster Dingleberry Butt" (or Zephyr, the orange and white one taking up most of the camera space, lol).


Actually the multicolored one stuck out to me. I have a dingleberry butt. Only because she is too fat to clean her own butt.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Actually the multicolored one stuck out to me. I have a dingleberry butt. Only because she is too fat to clean her own butt.


Hehe... yep, she'd fit right in with my crew, lol. Love the pic on top of the monitor! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Love the pic on top of the monitor! :lol:


??


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> ??


Ooops....



it's a weight bench. :mellow: Boy do I feel stupid. I'll let you guys know when I make that appointment to get my eyes checked.





When I looked at it the first time (and I even looked more than once), I really thought it was a computer monitor! :huh:


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Ooops....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please call your eye doctor. :lol:


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 18, 2009)

my cats would love it. especially if there were moths in it. nom nom nom :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 18, 2009)

Funny video and I love your cats!

But this is the best cat toy IMO:






edit:

forgot to mention that it's called an 'atomic ball' and it's smaller than that pic makes it look. It's maybe about 1 1/2" in diameter or so.


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2009)

Does the atomic ball do anything?


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> Does the atomic ball do anything?


Just one thing: random bounce.

Drove my last cat nutz! There was a rule driven game that revolved around this ball. We would play as long as long as he followed the rules and made the right guesses.


----------



## nicky7775 (Sep 19, 2009)

cute and your lucky because my cat would try to eat them not play with them.


----------

